# Cheap camping in Norfolk (Ideas please)



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Hello,
Has anybody any suggestions for 2 nights somewhere on norfolk coast,
bought m/home thurs 13th feb,now dying to go away, money a bit
tight at the mo though. :lol: 
Any suggestions please


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

:sleepy2: :sleepy2: :lol: :lol:


----------



## skratt (May 1, 2005)

Brancaster beach ... free !


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1921

On the coast between Cromer and Sheringham. Can walk to both.


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

lighthouse inn

we've stopped there a few times, its £5 including hook-up.

it takes around 5 vans, round the back, we went 3 weeks ago for 2 days, and there was only 1 other truck.

wilse

PS it's quiet there!

Enjoy... Wilse


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks Duadua,Wilse & skratt.
Undecided at the moment  
Thanks thou..


----------



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi moblee 
There are scores of sites along the North Norfolk Coast for you to choose from. Many are shown on the Caravan Club and Camping and Caravan Club web sites. You will be struggling to find a CL site (which are much cheaper and usually in quiet locations) at this time of year, as most are grass and getting stuck could be a problem. There will be a few open however, but a phone call asking about ground conditions would be advisable.

There are sites at:- Snettisham - Heacham - Hunstanton - Old Hunstanton - Holme-next-Sea - Burnham Market - Wells - Burnham Overy Staithe - South Creak - North Creak - Sandringham - Brancaster - all the way to Cromer and beyond, the list goes on. Your best bet is to Google:- Caravan Sites/Parks in Norfolk or check out the two main club web sites mentioned earlier - I'm sure you'll find somewhere to suit your pocket. I come from that neck of the woods and as far as i am concerned the beaches are some of the best in the world. Anyway good luck with your search and when you do find somewhere enjoy the freedom that your motorhome gives you.

Cheers Spindrifter (David)


----------

